# OT: Dodge Challenger



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20060701/bs_nm/autos_chrysler_challenger_dc


Chrysler has given the go ahead on it for 08!!!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

OK Tom, here's another body to do w/ the XT. While we're waiting, how 'bout a '06 Mustang... 

GP


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

man, GM better green-light that Camaro... (oh please oh please oh please oh please)

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Interesting and very cool. Too bad gas is on the wrong side of $3/gal in the US. If you're looking for a modern muscle car that's deeply rooted in a time and place that no longer exists and have very deep pockets be sure to snatch up one of these babys and admire it in the garage.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*This Camaro??*



ParkRNDL said:


> man, GM better green-light that Camaro... (oh please oh please oh please oh please)
> 
> --rick


 Here's a screen shot of an STL file (stereolithography file) which I've been playing around with on my milling machine...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very handsome, Lenny! 
Will that body be added to your growing stable of bodies offered? I bet it would be popular.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Very handsome, Lenny!
> Will that body be added to your growing stable of bodies offered? I bet it would be popular.


I know in this house it would be VERY popular!!

Marty


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

lenny said:


> Here's a screen shot of an STL file (stereolithography file) which I've been playing around with on my milling machine...


 


Lenny,
Great looking already. Looks like a great candidate for an AFX or AW2 Traction chassis. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*New Trans-Am series?*

OK, now that Ford is remaking the Mustang, Dodge will have the Challenger and Chevy will have the Camaro, how about reviving the Trans-Am series with good ol' American Muscle?!? No more Jags!!

I would love to see it like in the 70's. You know, when you could tell what kind of car it was just by looking at it, not by the stickers. Keep the bodies stock and pure race car underneath!

Marty


----------



## Rayk (Aug 11, 2005)

Lenny, Can I get that stl file. I have a SLA machine at my company. I would like to play with it.

RK


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Rayk said:


> Lenny, Can I get that stl file. I have a SLA machine at my company. I would like to play with it.
> 
> RK


 Sorry...


----------



## vvviper (May 24, 2001)

I think gas price's are irrelivant. The Corvette is rated at 24-27 mpg the 303 horse V8 Impala SS can do even better thru fuel/engine management. I don't know about the Mustang or even the Charger/Magnum/300 but with the modern tech I think most of these would do very well in the world of economy considering their performance.

Very few of them would end up being daily drivers with the money they cost. Most owners would have a beater to get to work with anyhow.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The 300 and all of its derivatives get around 16-19 mpg with the hemi when driven by normal people. For people with their right foot connected to the pleasure center of their brain - those numbers are optimistic, with 12-14 mpg being a more realistic number. All of these MDS systems work like a champ as long as you enjoy driving a 4200 lb 4-banger. If you drive that MDS firing on all 8 cylinders it ain't gonna get those EPA sticker numbers. Those numbers are just there to make the spouse think you're buying a "practical family sedan." Then it's up to you to figure out how to hide the gas receipts.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> For people with their right foot connected to the pleasure center of their brain - those numbers are optimistic, with 12-14 mpg being a more realistic number... (snip) Those numbers are just there to make the spouse think you're buying a "practical family sedan." Then it's up to you to figure out how to hide the gas receipts.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

man, you have me pegged. I can't even trust myself to turn over the air cleaner lid on my old carbureted '85 Caprice. When I do, I find myself constantly nailing it just to hear the engine go Vwooooooop...

--rick

edit: but I'm STILL holding out for an '08 or '09 Camaro to commemorate my mid-life crisis...


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah, we are going to do it. Just got the mockup approved and I sent it to China to tool!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

tlowe said:


> Yeah, we are going to do it. Just got the mockup approved and I sent it to China to tool!


on which one? the new challenger? camaro ? 

Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tlowe said:


> Yeah, we are going to do it. Just got the mockup approved and I sent it to China to tool!


Schweeeeeet! Old and new Challenger race set! :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait for the 1:1 version, really thinking about putting one in my garage.  rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> Yeah, we are going to do it. Just got the mockup approved and I sent it to China to tool!


Awesome, looks like you might be in a race to be first out with it though!

I looked at some really big pictures of the car, looks amazing. And this from a guy who does not normally like US cars much!


----------

